# Let's Make a Deal; Zonks... Can you keep them?



## Earl Bonovich

Has anyone gone to taping of the new Let's Make a Deal?

Do you have to sign a waiver or something, or agree to something... that you don't get to keep a ZONK prize?

While obviously eveyrone would would typically want the main prize... some of those zonk prizes are pretty cool... and would make a good consilation prize and decoration/attaction. (like the 15ft tall tricycle)


----------



## Carl Spock

I was at a taping of Let's Make a Deal as a kid, back in the Monty Hall days. We weren't dressed up and participating in the madness but if I remember right, if you got zonked, after the show you could take a small cash prize instead of your zonk. Most everyone did that instead. Otherwise I think you could keep it but you had to take it with you when you left. Otherwise there was a delivery charge.

I also know you got a 1099 form from them at the end of the year for the full retail amount of the prize. They made that very clear early on. 

The interesting thing was they shot two shows when we saw them, with Monty working the left side of the room for one show, and then, after a short break, moving to the right side for a second taping.

I also remember how tacky everything looked in real life, with the big boxes on the stage that could hide a refrigerator just painted wooden fronts on wheels.

The girls did look good, though.


----------



## dpeters11

Earl, let us know if we need to record a particular episode


----------



## Earl Bonovich

dpeters11 said:


> Earl, let us know if we need to record a particular episode


Sadly... no.
Not allowed on Let's Make a Deal or Price Is Right now.
DIRECTV provides products to those shows now...

I have been to Family Feud though... that was pretty cool.


----------



## Doug Brott

I'll see if I can find out .. A good friend of mine was actually on the show a little over a year ago (newlyweds at the time). They won a big screen TV which (as far as I know), they still have today.


----------



## Doug Brott

Not sure .. This is the response I got .. Read it how you will:


> If someone won a "zonk" they were offered $100 in cash after the show ended.


----------

